# Bel'Akor Supplement



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

*Correct to Be'Lakor . 

GW just released a digital supplement for Be'lakor, the first daemon prince. He can be played in either Daemons or CSM armies. I really like his rules, and ordered an old metal version off eBay. 

I bought the bundle of the WFB and 40k versions of this supplement. I think it would have been nice to just release a FAQ/errata codex update that includes his rules - since he already existed and all, or sell both for the price of one. But given the company we're dealing with it comes as no big surprise. Regardless, I think it's worth picking up if you like to use flying monstrous creatures.

The fluff is cool, though I wish there was more of it. Be'lakor is evil in a really fun way. Devious and scheming, he's planning 10 steps ahead while manipulating everyone and everything to his advantage. It would have been cool to include one of those historical timelines as seen in other codices, where they give you relevant events on the dates they took place. Given Be'lakor's description and lifespan, they could have easily filled a few pages with a timeline.

You're paying ~200 points more than a naked + marked daemon prince from the CSM codex, and getting your points worth IMO. Statline is the same as a DP, except for an extra point of leadership.Then of course, there's Eternal Warrior. Fuck off, instant death. Then there's the fact that Be'lakor is a level 3 psyker who knows *the entire Telepathy table*, and gets D3 extra warp charges if your opponent fails a morale test the previous turn. He has a 4+ invuln save and is also shrouded, so a 3+ jink while flying or 2+ in decent cover sounds pretty sweet to me. His melee weapon is a STR +1/Armourbane/ Fleshbane/Master-crafted/specialist weapon. With 5 base attacks you stand a decent chance of killing a lot of different units. He's also fearless.

I'm still a newbie at the game, but Be'lakor seems like a super versatile (though costly) HQ choice. 


Here is a more in-depth review from Faeit 212:

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/12/belakor-dark-master-first-look.html


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

I would be irate that GW has just shoehorned a WHFB daemon prince into WH40k lore, BUT NOW I CAN USE BE'LAKOR IN MY CHAOS SPACE MARINES ARMY! <3 <3 <3


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

the fact we have a supplement that adds only one new selection to the codex is very interesting for the future as a whole.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Adramalech said:


> I would be irate that GW has just shoehorned a WHFB daemon prince into WH40k lore, BUT NOW I CAN USE BE'LAKOR IN MY CHAOS SPACE MARINES ARMY! <3 <3 <3


Hell yes! I'm writing lists as we speak, imagining the carnage.



dragonkingofthestars said:


> the fact we have a supplement that adds only one new selection to the codex is very interesting for the future as a whole.


Yes indeed. The easy way out would be for GW to find more misfit characters (Cypher, maybe?) and release digital supplements for them. Make them good so they'll sell, and voila. No more dust-gatherers on the stock shelves.


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

This is soo great and I can not wait for others to come for all army's. Cypher.. maybe even Squats? Zoats? the possibilities are endless.


Also, as I have been saying for a long time 40k and WHFB are Linked! People can say they are not as much as they want but things like this just prove it.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

This doesn't suprise me actually, after the single unit =I= Supp more single units are only a matter of time. Bring on Cypher!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

That is just awesome - Bringing in more characters, and especially someone as powerfull as this guy, is always preferable.

Oh and ETERNAL WARRIOR! Finally!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wondered how long it would take for this.

How long until you're not allowed to use them in tournaments because they weren't balanced for standard play?

Eh, i've moved on, and despite it being possibly my favourite figure in the game, I'm less than interested in paying that price.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I used Be'lakor as my warlord (CSM) in a 2500 point game of 40k.

He was badass. Shrouded in ruins casting invisibility on my Juggerlord + Spawn unit, then puppet master on enemy units to inflict lots of damage .

He survived a lot of shooting, even after getting grounded/wounded on turn 1. I think he lived until the end of turn 4. 

(As an aside, the highlight of the game was the Juggerlord + Spawn getting rammed by a predator tank. Leadership test passed, decided to stand and fight... stopped it dead in its tracks with a melta bomb. Juggerlord said HELLS NAH!)

Might give Be'lakor a shot in a fantasy game tomorrow. I don't know how to play, but I have a Daemon army so I'll learn as I go.


----------



## Lord Lorne Walkier (Jul 19, 2009)

Is there any difference in the fluff between the two, 40k/ WFB?


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

A little bit.

The 40k version of Be'lakor has no history on Terra, per se. He's just existed for a really really long time, being the first daemon prince. He's backing the Despoiler.

The fantasy version is also the first daemon prince, but his power has ebbed over time. He's also obligated to help whomever the current incarnation of the harbinger of Chaos is.

In both universes, he's initially THE champion of all 4 Chaos gods, but gradually loses power and favor because the gods realize Be'lakor is playing them all against each other and accumulating ridiculous power. Eventually, they punish him and he's stuck serving others to some degree but ultimately doing whatever possible to gain more power for himself and have his rivals killed. He's quite the scheming bastard.

I hope he takes an active role in the future Black Crusade fluff. Perhaps Chaos will be on the verge of success when Be'lakor decides to throw a wrench in things. You know the good guys are gonna win somehow.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

venomlust said:


> (As an aside, the highlight of the game was the Juggerlord + Spawn getting rammed by a predator tank. Leadership test passed, decided to stand and fight... stopped it dead in its tracks with a melta bomb. Juggerlord said HELLS NAH!)


That is awesome on a level of Chuck Norris.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I used Be'lakor in a WFB game earlier today.

In a 2,000 point game against Dwarfs (using Daemons), spending 500 points on Be'lakor may not have been the best decision, but I won the game regardless.

Be'lakor pulled off a buff and a debuff, blew up once but saved, and got dispelled the rest of the time. He did pretty well in combat, too. His -1 Leadership debuff was a very nice bonus. I mostly am terrible at WFB, but Be'lakor was pretty slick. 

In the hands of a player who actually understands how to use him to his fullest potential, perhaps he is an absolute powerhouse the way he was for me during my 40k game. That being said, unless I'm playing 3,000 points or something, I doubt I'll bring him again until I know what I'm doing.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Dang, yet another old model I have sold off in the past brought back to life...not sure if I am happy or sad!


----------

